

7 reasons why frameworks are the new programming languages - jodooshi
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2902242/application-development/7-reasons-why-frameworks-are-the-new-programming-languages.html

======
paulhauggis
I believe it. I've had to use many different kinds of frameworks over the
years and learning some are almost like learning a completely new language.

It also adds another abstraction layer.

